
Ask HN: How do you find a mentor at a new job or a new place? - andher
Hey HN. I was hoping to tap into the collective wisdom of the veterans.<p>So I&#x27;m just about to start a new job (graduated right now) in San Francisco for a well known mid-size company. I believe finding a mentor is one of the best ways to learn how to navigate the landscape, but I&#x27;m not sure what is the best way of doing that.<p>Any advice on how to find someone who can act as a mentor, either in your work or outside?
======
humbleMouse
If you try to "seek one out" it will look tacky. Just go with the flow and
don't interrupt people when they are obviously concentrating. Be respectful
and I bet senior people will go out of their way to teach you things.

------
wehadfun
I don't know. I never seeked out a mentor. I would guess identify someone you
truely admire that is not in your command chain and ask if you can pay for
their lunch and ask them questions.

